# Pacific Coast Garden Railway Supply to attend ECLSTS!



## RandyBryie (Jan 2, 2008)

I am happy to announce that PCGRS will be attending our very FIRST ECLSTS in March!! We are looking forward to seeing our East Coast customers that we have met from many National Conventions, and look forward to meeting many new friends! We have reserved a double booth, so we will be bringing EVERYTHING shown in our booth photo on our web site home page, plus some new releases not seen yet. So please stop by and introduce yourself so that we can match the faces to the names! After the show, Nancy and I look forward to seeing some of the East Coast railroad attractions that might be open in the surrounding states, so any good suggestions are definately welcome. Now were did I put that road atlas.......

Randy


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

seeing some of the East Coast railroad attractions 


Randy, 

If you check out last year's ECLSTS thread, you will find exactly the same question with lots of answers! E.g. B&O Railroad Museum, Pennsy Museum. 

It's a bit early in the year for most tourist railroads to be running, but Strasburg RR (next to the PA RR Museum) may be in operation?


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy,
East Broad Top not too far away either.What are you interested in?

Dave


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Have a great show and safe travel, Randy......


----------



## RandyBryie (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Pete on searching old threads from last years show! The B&O museum and the Pennsy museum were two that we had considered if they are open through the week. I'll have to check their web sites. Was also thinking about seeing the Horseshoe Curve west of Altoona.
Dave, the EBT would definitely be of interest, especially their structures, since that is what I design and manufacture, but I'm not sure they are open until June ? Can you wander on their property and photograph like you can in Chama, NM ? If so, might be time to do some research on EBT 1:20.3 structures for the product line!
Thanks for the good wishes Stan! I can't believe that you will not be working this show for someone!!! Stan is the hardest working garden railroader that I know, and he takes some pretty good photos too!!!

Randy


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

The B&O museum is open just about everyday. Baltimore is only a hour from York, a straight shot down I-83. 

-Brian


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy.
I stopped up there last year during the week with out problems. There were people about in the work shop who took time out to show me around.Also set me free to roam the property.Bring pleanty of film and sketch pads as a good bit of the old shop fixtures are still there.Of course Strasburg has a good bit too,but with their being a working facility they're not quite as free with the roaming.

Dave

If memory serves correct there are over night facilities nearby if needed


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

the EBT would definitely be of interest,


As you note, the railroad won't be running trains until June, but, as Dave says, it's fairly easy to 'roam' around. The railroad has no staff outside of Orbisonia / Rockhill Furnace, so you can visit the My Union yards and Robertsdale. You will be trespassing if you go on railroad property, of course.


----------

